# Gym membership has expired, time to grab straws.



## Fruity (Mar 11, 2015)

I can barely 8 rep my bicep curls with these set of dumbells I have at home.
I can easily shrug them however.
I can easily chest press them too.
However when I Incline I have to go much lighter.


Heres my home workout with these dumbells.


I havent been in the gym for 3 weeks so Iv lost a bit of my strength (1/4)

Squats 30 X 3: I have a huge ass belly so Its still hard as hell. First set of 30 I managed but the other 2 sets I only got to 17.

Chest pushes of the ground 3x8 : Basically Im just trying to mimic the bench press when performing this, however at the top I squeeze my chest together.

Chest incline 3x8: This was amazing. The mind muscle connection was incredible. I could totally visualize my chest muscles being pulled apart (extended) and then being pulled back in(retracted), it was like a form of meditation. Not sure if this was because i just hadnt trained in 3 weeks, anyway before i knew it 30 mins had already past; to give you an idea of how slow and concentrated i was doing my reps.

Dumbell curls 3X8: Iv noticed its just better to push that chest out like an alpha, close the eyes and slowly do my best by contracting and extending. Looking in the mirror is not required for this exercise imo.

Dips 3x12

Dumbell shrugs 3x8: The weight was really low but this can easily be fixed by attaching bags of rocks to my dumbbells etc.




Question time: My nearest gym is 30 minutes. Should I just get heavier dumbells and quit the gym life ? 

If you have any advice for this home workout please shout it


----------



## Fruity (Mar 11, 2015)

I forgot to mention that I plank for 1 min. Im trying to increase that by 10 seconds each workout


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2015)

What are you trying to achieve with this home workout and what sort of equipment are you working with?

If it's losing weight and leaning out a bit you could make due with bodyweight movements and dumbbells for a while.

If you're training for strength and size, you're going to find you run out of usable weight quickly.

imo, if you stick in this game long enough you're going to want access to proper equipment no matter what your goal is.


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm with Iron on this one.  It's okay to workout like Rocky in a barn, but to really make progress you need a gym.  Some are as cheap as $10 a month.


----------



## enjoy_tren (Mar 11, 2015)

**** that shit.  Go to a real gym.  You just have to be creative.  My membership would cost me $40 but i get with 6 other friends and pay for a family plan 1 year up front.  Ends up costing me $15


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2015)

You could look on something like Craig's list for some cheap used stuff. Start with a bench and some weight add a squat rack and keep going from there. Problem is, this shit takes up space. I have my own stuff and in the long run, it's no savings. I also spent 2 hr over the weekend wiping shit down and vacuuming it out.


----------



## mickems (Mar 11, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I can barely 8 rep my bicep curls with these set of dumbells I have at home.
> I can easily shrug them however.
> I can easily chest press them too.
> However when I Incline I have to go much lighter.
> ...



By observation, its seems that this routine wasn't thought out too well. I understand you may be limited on equipment at home but, if you do go to the gym, you should have a preplanned, on paper, routine so when you get there you aren't wasting time wandering around gym tryin to find something to do.


----------



## Fruity (Mar 11, 2015)

Guess its back to the gym then.

Im integrating that plank into my workout tho, +10 seks of planking every workout will turn me into a warrior of steel.


And yea iv been trying to get big for a good year now in the gym.  


The biggest result however is my belly, literally.


I feel like a fat worthless piece of shyt. Cant wait to bench my life out


----------



## Ggeneral (Mar 11, 2015)

Push-ups and Pull-ups.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 11, 2015)

the gym commute is to long I would stick to what you got and search out more if you have the means . God I can't believe I am gonna say this but search out scooby fitness on youtube this dude had a ton of at home dumbell variations that may help you . However snake is right you need to upgrade your capabilities if possible , I bought everything I own used I have a garage full of everything I need I doubt I am 2k invested just buy one piece at a time . Also you could look into power blocks or bow flex makes adjustable dumbells so you could vary the weight . 

Push ups and sit ups will get you far as well add them to your planks . My favorite is the ab wheel that will strengthen your core just like planks for 10 bucks at walmart

good luck bro keep working hard


----------



## stonetag (Mar 11, 2015)

snake said:


> You could look on something like Craig's list for some cheap used stuff. Start with a bench and some weight add a squat rack and keep going from there. Problem is, this shit takes up space. I have my own stuff and in the long run, it's no savings. I also spent 2 hr over the weekend wiping shit down and vacuuming it out.


Well it's good you clean once in a while my friend..lol


----------



## Fruity (Mar 12, 2015)

Is the ab wheel the best ab workout out there ?

Apart from squats


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 14, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Is the ab wheel the best ab workout out there ?
> 
> Apart from squats



The resident ab expert was banned.  We're all just a bunch of fat fukks now


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 14, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Is the ab wheel the best ab workout out there ?
> 
> Apart from squats



Ab wheel is actually ok if you do the full range of motion. Leg raises, heel raises as well.

Never mind the squats. Deadlifts will take care of you.


----------

